# How do I secure T-Moulding and thresholds



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

No mounting plate? no nails.. leaves one option.. glue it down. PL400 will work , place weights to keep it down until glue sets.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Do not glue to wood. Glue the foot of the transition to the floor.
Just in case you didn't know.
Liquid nails works too.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

What we are saying here is do not glue the tile and the wood to the transition. They move with different tolerances.


----------



## vloh7 (Jan 19, 2009)

That is what I assumed would be the best option, but just wanted to confirm.

Any advice on the thresholds?

I will post some pictures of my finished product this weekend


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

You could glue this, but I would use trim nails and colored putty


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

You can glue it as mentioned being careful the T molding and threshold are independent of the ceramic. 

Then when/if the glue comes loose, pre-drill a small hole for the finishing nails add a dot of matching wood putty to fill the small hole and it'll look like a pro did it. :thumbsup: Study the shape and function of the moldings so you'll know where the nails go and into what. 

Jaz


----------

